# Gosens all'Inter. Le cifre e lo stipendio.



## admin (26 Gennaio 2022)

calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


No va beh... cifre onestissime, praticamente in saldo. L'unica notizia buona è che l'Atalanta si indebolirà sicuramente, Gosens è uno dei milgiori giocatori che hanno, forse il migliore.


----------



## uolfetto (26 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> No va beh... cifre onestissime, praticamente in saldo. L'unica notizia buona è che l'Atalanta si indebolirà sicuramente, Gosens è uno dei milgiori giocatori che hanno, forse il migliore.


Eppure qui lo sottovalutano tutti gosens, siccome non gioca da qualche mese pare sia uno scarsone. Se fa quello di bergamo è una bestia, meglio di perisic.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

"MaRoTtA NoN e' BuOnO"
22M (praticamente in saldo) per quello che nella passata stagione era sul podio dei migliori terzini della serie A.

E 5 anni più giovane del probabile partente Perisic.


----------



## Ecthelion (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Alle melme arriva questo subito, e a quanto leggo pure Bremer a Giugno. Buonanotte ai suonatori (e ai suonati, che saremo noi).


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "MaRoTtA NoN e' BuOnO"
> 22M (praticamente in saldo) per quello che nella passata stagione era sul podio dei migliori terzini della serie A.
> 
> E 5 anni più giovane del probabile partente Perisic.


Adesso qualcuno la gira: visto anche loro perdono i giocatori a zero.


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Cole sempre aspetto uno ad uno ogni utente che diceva "eh ma fino ad ora chi hanno acquistato Inter Juve...".

Nemmeno la mamma di Elliott () le potrebbe scrivere certe cose.


----------



## Giofa (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Sono in dubbio tra rosicare oppure pensare che da Bergamo sia partito l'ennesimo pacco. Cifre oneste per un giocatore che però quest'anno si è visto poco o nulla. Sicuri che se l'avessimo preso noi i commenti sarebbero stati gli stessi?
Poi mi chiedo, ma un giocatore rotto da mesi come fa a passare le visite mediche?


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Gennaio 2022)

Gran colpo che gli fa fare un salto di qualità a sinistra rispetto a perisic e Ashley young recenti. Tecnicamente si sono rafforzati molto, gosens porta “garra”, fisicità (come se ne avessero bisogno), e sopratutto 10 goal stagionali (per un ala a tutta fascia tanta roba, chiedere a salemakers castillejo Florenzi ecc)

Unica incognita rimane quella fisica, ma altrimenti non lo avrebbero pagato 22 ma 35 come da richieste fino a 6 mesi fa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Adesso qualcuno la gira: visto anche loro perdono i giocatori a zero.



Potranno girarla e rigirarla come vogliono : Perisic,7 stagioni con la maglia dell'Inter,33 anni e ancora non è detto che si svincoli a p0.
In ogni caso,vista l'età,non potevano ricavarci 40M.

Da noi invece li perdiamo nel pieno del loro furore agonistico : Donnarumma 22,Kessie 24 (per gamba),Calhanoglu 27,Romagnoli 27.
Asset che potevano portarci oltre 100M nelle casse e che invece abbiamo (o perderemo) a 0€,per poi ritrovarci a bussare alla porta di ogni club europeo per elemosinare sconti vari.


----------



## Route66 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "MaRoTtA NoN e' BuOnO"
> 22M (praticamente in saldo) per quello che nella passata stagione era sul podio dei migliori terzini della serie A.
> 
> E 5 anni più giovane del probabile partente Perisic.


Le cifre esatte complessive dorebbero essere 22M fra 18mesi + 5M di prestito oneroso, non poco ma nemmeno tanto oserei dire il giusto.
La cosa che più mi lascia perplesso è la facilità con cui l'inda sgancia la cifra e la velocità con cui l'Atalanta si disfa del giocatore nel pieno della stagione(hanno già trovato il sostituto?).
Cosi a memoria più veloce di lui è arrivato Dzeko con il viaggio e l'imballo pagato dalla Roma.
Se si riprende dall'infortunio senza conseguenze è un ottimo giocatore ma soprattutto perfetto per il loro schema di gioco.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Sono in dubbio tra rosicare oppure pensare che da Bergamo sia partito l'ennesimo pacco. Cifre oneste per un giocatore che però quest'anno si è visto poco o nulla. Sicuri che se l'avessimo preso noi i commenti sarebbero stati gli stessi?
> Poi mi chiedo, ma un giocatore rotto da mesi come fa a passare le visite mediche?



Hai visto che muscolatura ha sto ragazzo ? E' una bestia.
Comunque le visite mediche le supererà in quanto è completamente "guarito" da circa 2 settimane,o almeno così dicono i giornalisti ed esperti vari


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

altrove leggo 5 milioni di prestito e 25 di riscatto obbligatorio

comunque quelle sono le cifre per i migliori dall'Atalanta, pure noi abbiamo preso Kessie per queste cifre

fuori dal contesto Atalanta però bisogna valutare.
Romero per esempio aveva giocato appena 12 gare nel Tottenham, di cui solo 7 in premier league, prima dell'infortunio di un paio di mesi


----------



## unbreakable (26 Gennaio 2022)

dunque gosens ho letto che è tifoso dello shalke 04 e che vorrebbe conludere la carriera in germania.
Apparte questo io ho sempre dei dubbi ad acquistare dall'atalnata. Con kessie ci è andata discretamente ma con conti caldara gagliardini cristante insomma lo voglio vedere sul campo.
Rimane il fatto che aveva raggiunto la nazionale e o l'infortunio è più grave del previsto e a bergamo non lo dicono o l'inter ha fatto un buon affare. Vedremo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Eppure qui lo sottovalutano tutti gosens, siccome non gioca da qualche mese pare sia uno scarsone. Se fa quello di bergamo è una bestia, meglio di perisic.



Gosens pre-infortunio era una bestia, ma veramente forte. Non a caso era diventato praticamente titolare nella nazionale tedesca. A questi prezzi sembra un più che buon acquisto. Poi ovvio, ha avuto un infortunio grave e qualche rischio "fisico" c'è sempre, anche di ricadute.


----------



## Giofa (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai visto che muscolatura ha sto ragazzo ? E' una bestia.
> Comunque le visite mediche le supererà in quanto è completamente "guarito" da circa 2 settimane,o almeno così dicono i giornalisti ed esperti vari


Assolutamente, è una bestia (non era così 2-3 anni fa). E' questo che mi fa sorgere il dubbio che hanno esagerato con la muscolatura è sarà un gran giocatore ma soggetto spesso a infortuni.
E' un dubbio e una speranza ma resta un buon/ottimo giocatore. Mi auguro si sarebbero letti gli stessi messaggi se l'avessimo preso noi


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Potranno girarla e rigirarla come vogliono : Perisic,7 stagioni con la maglia dell'Inter,33 anni e ancora non è detto che si svincoli a p0.
> In ogni caso,vista l'età,non potevano ricavarci 40M.
> 
> Da noi invece li perdiamo nel pieno del loro furore agonistico : Donnarumma 22,Kessie 24 (per gamba),Calhanoglu 27,Romagnoli 27.
> Asset che potevano portarci oltre 100M nelle casse e che invece abbiamo (o perderemo) a 0€,per poi ritrovarci a bussare alla porta di ogni club europeo per elemosinare sconti vari.


Non si scappa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Ottimo colpo.. Rande marotta.. Cmq noi a meno (tra cartellino e stipendio) abbiamo preso theo... Ah no ma i nostri dirigenti fanno pietà


----------



## Gamma (26 Gennaio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Le cifre esatte complessive dorebbero essere 22M fra 18mesi + 5M di prestito oneroso, non poco ma nemmeno tanto oserei dire il giusto.
> La cosa che più mi lascia perplesso è la facilità con cui l'inda sgancia la cifra e la velocità con cui l'Atalanta si disfa del giocatore nel pieno della stagione(hanno già trovato il sostituto?).
> Cosi a memoria più veloce di lui è arrivato Dzeko con il viaggio e l'imballo pagato dalla Roma.
> Se si riprende dall'infortunio senza conseguenze è un ottimo giocatore ma soprattutto perfetto per il loro schema di gioco.




Gosens tornerà a Marzo praticamente, poi avrà bisogno di tempo per riprendere forma. Diciamo che al 100% lo rivedremo solo nella prossima stagione.
Quindi l'Atalanta avrà tempo per sostituirlo qualitativamente. Quantitativamente ha Mahele e Pezzella in quel ruolo, non portano i gol e gli assist dell'olandese ma per adesso reggono(il primo non è neanche male di per sé).

Non conosco la condizione contrattuale di Gosens, ma 22 mln mi sembrano una cifra molto abbordabile per quello che è stato il miglior esterno sinistro del campionato negli ultimi due anni(che aveva iniziato con il piede giusto anche quest'anno). I 3.5 mln non sono pochi ma neanche troppi.

Tutto sommato penso sia un ottimo affare per l'Inter, meno per la Dea.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ottimo colpo.. Rande marotta.. Cmq noi a meno (tra cartellino e stipendio) abbiamo preso theo... Ah no ma i nostri dirigenti fanno pietà


scherzi i nostri fanno schifo altro che Marotta. Sembra che gli hanno regalato Gosens quando costerà a quanto scritto qui 30 di cartellino col prestito e 7 annui lordi di stipendio per 4 anni. 

Gosens = 15 milioni annui di costo 
Theo = 6 milioni annui di costo 

Ma Marotta è un fenomeno


----------



## mark (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scherzi i nostri fanno schifo altro che Marotta. Sembra che gli hanno regalato Gosens quando costerà a quanto scritto qui 30 di cartellino col prestito e 7 annui lordi di stipendio per 4 anni.
> 
> Gosens = 15 milioni annui di costo
> Theo = 6 milioni annui di costo
> ...


Beh Theo quando l'abbiamo preso era una scommessa, Gosens è una certezza e a qual prezzo è un ottimo affare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh Theo quando l'abbiamo preso era una scommessa, Gosens è una certezza e a qual prezzo è un ottimo affare.


Non ne discuto. L ho scritto anche prima. Ma ogni occasione è buona per denigrare la nostra società. Solo l Atalanta fa più punti di noi in proporzione al budget quindi dire che non sanno comprare mi sembra falso intellettualmente. Al massimo prendiamocela con elliot che non sgancia una lira


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Eppure qui lo sottovalutano tutti gosens, siccome non gioca da qualche mese pare sia uno scarsone. Se fa quello di bergamo è una bestia, meglio di perisic.


Ieri leggevo non giochi da Settembre.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Operazione che mi puzza assai, non capisco perchè l'atalanta debba regalare così uno dei suoi uomini migliori.
A meno che... non sappiano qualcosa sulle sue condizioni di salute che gli altri non sanno.


----------



## Milanoide (26 Gennaio 2022)

È al primo infortunio serio che io ricordi.
In nazionale gli annullarono un gol stupendo, continuando coi ricordi.
Buon per loro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "MaRoTtA NoN e' BuOnO"
> 22M (praticamente in saldo) per quello che nella passata stagione era sul podio dei migliori terzini della serie A.
> 
> E 5 anni più giovane del probabile partente Perisic.


Con 35 milioni ha sistemato entrambe le fasce prendendo Dumfries (il miglior acquisto possibile dopo la cessione di Hakimi per quanto mi riguarda) e Gosens. Chapeau.
Queste sono spese saggie che migliorano la squadra e la migliorano subito, non in 4 anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Con 35 milioni ha sistemato entrambe le fasce prendendo Dumfries (il miglior acquisto possibile dopo la cessione di Hakimi per quanto mi riguarda) e Gosens. Chapeau.
> Queste sono spese saggie che migliorano la squadra e la migliorano subito, non in 4 anni.



Quoto,e pensa che stanno anche spingendo per Frattesi (probabilmente per salutare Barella in questo 2022 o nel 2023) e Bremer per sostituire uno dei loro 3 centrali che ovviamente venderanno a peso d'oro (>50M)


----------



## Garrincha (26 Gennaio 2022)

A me non sembra che il prezzo sia così eccezionale, ha 27 anni e dimostrato poco o nulla fuori dall'Atalanta a parte una partita all'Europeo, fermo da un anno, è un prezzo giusto per un giocatore che ti fa tutta la fascia e una media sopra l'ordinario per gol ed assist però all'interno del sistema Gasperini 

A giugno dovranno vendere perché dovranno incassare liquidità, ottimo Marotta che acquista per tempo e approfitta delle occasioni, questo si


----------



## Ninni21 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> No va beh... cifre onestissime, praticamente in saldo. L'unica notizia buona è che l'Atalanta si indebolirà sicuramente, Gosens è uno dei milgiori giocatori che hanno, forse il migliore.



Concordo sulle cifre. Per quanto riguarda l'Atalanta, si è già mossa con largo anticipo avendo - da tempo - trovato misure alternative.


----------



## LupoTalos (26 Gennaio 2022)

Boh sinceramente quando ho letto Vlahovic alla juve e Gosens all'inter ci sono rimasto. Soprattutto per i prezzi... il primo rifiuta mille mila milioni da squadre inglesi per andare nella peggior juve della storia, il secondo lo regalano...boh cmq i tifosi atalantini sono inferociti e non si capacitano di sta cessione. O l'infortunio è peggio di quel che si pensava oppure hanno calcolato che per sta stagione ormai era inutile e per la prossima lo avrebbero perso a 0 e allora hanno tirato su la prima offerta.... mah, staremo a vedere. Certo che juve e merdazzurri continuano a spendere e spandere senza un domani, e una è quotata in borsa e l'altra nella ca..a fino al collo....boh e ancora boh


----------



## danjr (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Ah, io che pensavo che la serie A fosse in default come diceva marotta.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Eppure qui lo sottovalutano tutti gosens, siccome non gioca da qualche mese pare sia uno scarsone. Se fa quello di bergamo è una bestia, meglio di perisic.


Perisic è giocatore da palla nei piedi e palla nello spazio, goosens è giocatore solo da palla nello spazio. 

Tecnicamente l'inter ci perde tantissimo ma guadagna in forza fisica , corsa, fisicità .


----------



## gabri65 (26 Gennaio 2022)

L'uomo bionico meglio riuscito degli apprendisti stregoni.

Mi auguro per l'inda che nell'affare sia compreso anche un kit di bombe adeguato, altrimenti si ritrovano uno finito fino alle barbe.


----------



## enigmistic02 (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Per me Gosens, a livello di talento puro, è inferiore a Perisic. Il tedesco è un soldato, Perisic oltre che un grande atleta ha i colpi dell'attaccante. Non per sminuire l'acquisto, è sicuramente un buon innesto, ma niente di eclatante. Diciamo che cadono in piedi, un po' come è successo in estate quando han venduto giocatori importantissimi, ma hanno saputo sostituirli con calciatori funzionali che gli hanno dato persino più soluzioni offensive.


----------



## -Lionard- (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scherzi i nostri fanno schifo altro che Marotta. Sembra che gli hanno regalato Gosens quando costerà a quanto scritto qui 30 di cartellino col prestito e 7 annui lordi di stipendio per 4 anni.
> 
> Gosens = 15 milioni annui di costo
> Theo = 6 milioni annui di costo
> ...



Ora non tolgo nessun merito a Marotta che ritengo un buon dirigente sul piano sportivo ed un eccellente politico a livello di questioni di Lega e simili ma non dimentichiamo che l'Inter è ancora di Suning. Se la proprietà preferisce non svalutare troppo l'asset e sostenere di conseguenza ancora certi livelli di indebitamento, emettendo anche un bond, è una scelta legittima che può permettersi di fare ma che nulla a che fare con l'abilità del manager dell'area sportiva. Oaktree in questo momento è solo un prestatore e non vanta alcun diritto sul club. Se entro 3 anni l'Inter non ripaga il debito o trova un acquirente, l'Inter passa ad Oaktree e lì si che inizia il pane duro pure per loro ed infatti dubito fortemente che Marotta rimarrebbe nel caso. 

Se ti dicono che non hai budget manco per sostituire un titolare che si è rotto il crociato c'è poco da recriminare alla dirigenza. Maldini poi ha sbagliato (Bakayoko e Giroud a mio parere, per Ballo Tourè citofonare Moncada) ma è veramente difficile operare nelle condizioni vergognose imposte da Elliott.


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Continuo a non capacitarmi dei commenti...ho capito una cosa da queste due operazioni di calciomercato delle rivali: eccetto la partita della propria squadra del cuore, in pochi guardano le altre partite. Buon per voi eh, a me il calcio appassiona e nel weekend in genere mi rilasso sul divano con partite spesso oscene, non é certo un vanto il mio sia chiaro, anzi! Però professarsi conoscitori di calcio e non sapere chi sia Gosens...continuo a leggere di paragoni con Perisic, un fuori rosa adattato che tentano da ANNI di cedere, e che sta giocando discretamente SOLO negli ultimi 3 mesi dopo tantissimi anni di Inter. Perisic giocava con ICARDI (!!!) ed era considerato da Spalletti (!), assieme all'ex capitano, un peso da cedere il prima possibile...poi é rimasto per ragioni che esulano dalla forza del giocatore, ma Perisic sta all'Inter esattamente come Suso stava al Milan . Basta chiedere ad un qualunque tifoso interista cosa ne pensa del cambio Perisic-Gosens...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capacitarmi dei commenti...ho capito una cosa da queste due operazioni di calciomercato delle rivali: eccetto la partita della propria squadra del cuore, in pochi guardano le altre partite. Buon per voi eh, a me il calcio appassiona e nel weekend in genere mi rilasso sul divano con partite spesso oscene, non é certo un vanto il mio sia chiaro, anzi! Però professarsi conoscitori di calcio e non sapere chi sia Gosens...continuo a leggere di paragoni con Perisic, un fuori rosa adattato che tentano da ANNI di cedere, e che sta giocando discretamente SOLO negli ultimi 3 mesi dopo tantissimi anni di Inter. Perisic giocava con ICARDI (!!!) ed era considerato da Spalletti (!), assieme all'ex capitano, un peso da cedere il prima possibile...poi é rimasto per ragioni che esulano dalla forza del giocatore, ma Perisic sta all'Inter esattamente come Suso stava al Milan . Basta chiedere ad un qualunque tifoso interista cosa ne pensa del cambio Perisic-Gosens...


Devi però per onestà intellettuale anche riconoscere che Perisic è un'ala offensiva che nell'inter di conte prima e di Inzaghi oggi si sta adattando a fare il quinto.

Questo permette all'inter di avere dalla metà campo in su e in area un uomo altamente qualitativo e offensivo.
Uno che punta l'uomo e lo salta e che riempie l'area.
L'inter di conte ha proprio svoltato con Perisic in fascia rispetto agli altri interpreti perché è cresciuta in qualità.

Il croato inizialmente era insofferente a giocare a tutta fascia ma oggi è un uomo affidabile.

Gosens rispetto a Perisic è indubbiamente un quinto di ruolo ma nell'atalalanta attaccava lo spazio creato da altri e chiudeva l'azione costruita da altri.
Non è esterno che prende palla sul lato forte e fa la differenza ma è esterno che chiude dal lato debole .
Giocatore da palla nello spazio e non nei piedi.
Quindi che tecnicamente l'inter ci guadagna è falso , guadagna in equilibrio, forza, corsa ma non in qualità .


----------



## Route66 (26 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ah, io che pensavo che la serie A fosse in default come diceva marotta.


In effetti fa un po senso aprire la pagina di un noto portale di sport e vedere nella stessa videata sopra la foto di Marotta con il virgolettato della serie A in default e sotto l'articolo di Gosens all'inda(l'ha appena acquistato quello di cui sopra...) per 25÷27mln...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Comunque è da 4 mesi fuori. Che cavolo ha avuto?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capacitarmi dei commenti...ho capito una cosa da queste due operazioni di calciomercato delle rivali: eccetto la partita della propria squadra del cuore, in pochi guardano le altre partite. Buon per voi eh, a me il calcio appassiona e nel weekend in genere mi rilasso sul divano con partite spesso oscene, non é certo un vanto il mio sia chiaro, anzi! Però professarsi conoscitori di calcio e non sapere chi sia Gosens...continuo a leggere di paragoni con Perisic, un fuori rosa adattato che tentano da ANNI di cedere, e che sta giocando discretamente SOLO negli ultimi 3 mesi dopo tantissimi anni di Inter. Perisic giocava con ICARDI (!!!) ed era considerato da Spalletti (!), assieme all'ex capitano, un peso da cedere il prima possibile...poi é rimasto per ragioni che esulano dalla forza del giocatore, ma Perisic sta all'Inter esattamente come Suso stava al Milan . Basta chiedere ad un qualunque tifoso interista cosa ne pensa del cambio Perisic-Gosens...


Dai su. Sta giocando alla grande Perisic. Una forza della natura quest’anno. E le vedo anche io le partite come te peraltro


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capacitarmi dei commenti...ho capito una cosa da queste due operazioni di calciomercato delle rivali: eccetto la partita della propria squadra del cuore, in pochi guardano le altre partite. Buon per voi eh, a me il calcio appassiona e nel weekend in genere mi rilasso sul divano con partite spesso oscene, non é certo un vanto il mio sia chiaro, anzi! Però professarsi conoscitori di calcio e non sapere chi sia Gosens...continuo a leggere di paragoni con Perisic, un fuori rosa adattato che tentano da ANNI di cedere, e che sta giocando discretamente SOLO negli ultimi 3 mesi dopo tantissimi anni di Inter. Perisic giocava con ICARDI (!!!) ed era considerato da Spalletti (!), assieme all'ex capitano, un peso da cedere il prima possibile...poi é rimasto per ragioni che esulano dalla forza del giocatore, ma Perisic sta all'Inter esattamente come Suso stava al Milan . Basta chiedere ad un qualunque tifoso interista cosa ne pensa del cambio Perisic-Gosens...


stra d'accordo, mi fanno un po' sorridere certi commenti. Unica incertezza di Gosens riguarda il recupero dall'infortunio. Io l'ho pure strapagato al fantacalcio, mortacci.


----------



## Miro (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Se si riprende fisicamente è un colpaccio. A onor del vero ci sarebbe anche l'incognita di vederlo al di fuori del sistema Gasperini, sappiamo bene che in quel contesto pure mediocri come Gagliardini e Cristante risplendevano.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ed ecco a voi gli altri che dovevano fallire....


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> scherzi i nostri fanno schifo altro che Marotta. Sembra che gli hanno regalato Gosens quando costerà a quanto scritto qui 30 di cartellino col prestito e 7 annui lordi di stipendio per 4 anni.
> 
> Gosens = 15 milioni annui di costo
> Theo = 6 milioni annui di costo
> ...


Quindi i nostri dirigenti ci hanno portato a vincere uno scudetto, una supercoppa italiana, a fare una finale di europa league e a vincere probabilmente un secondo scudetto? Perchè se vogliamo fare i pignoli, numeri alla mano, questo è. Sì, i nostri dirigenti sono poco capaci, altrimenti non perdevano a zero più di cento milioni di euro di patrimonio


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2022)

Da milanista ci abbiamo sperato ma se Juve e Inter hanno un budget completamente diverso è difficilissimo competere. Se a questo ci aggiungi l'incredibile sfiga tra infortuni ed errori arbitrali assurdi che ci hanno tolto 4 punti allora competere diventa impossibile.

Quello che non capisco è che colpa abbia Maldini, è sempre stato onesto nel dire che il budget è molto limitato non promettendo mai faville, cosa dovrebbe fare? Piangere e dimettersi in quanto non gli danno i soldi?


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Operazione che mi puzza assai, non capisco perchè l'atalanta debba regalare così uno dei suoi uomini migliori.
> A meno che... non sappiano qualcosa sulle sue condizioni di salute che gli altri non sanno.


Be' certo, all'Inter mica hanno dei medici per valutarne le condizioni. Lì ci sono solo infermieri e al massimo qualche omeopata, ah anche uno sciamano tolteco. Infatti è per merito degli incantesimi dello sciamano che non hanno infortuni.


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi i nostri dirigenti ci hanno portato a vincere uno scudetto, una supercoppa italiana, a fare una finale di europa league e a vincere probabilmente un secondo scudetto? Perchè se vogliamo fare i pignoli, numeri alla mano, questo è. Sì, i nostri dirigenti sono poco capaci, altrimenti non perdevano a zero più di cento milioni di euro di patrimonio


Ma facciamo finta the Maldini e Marotta stiano operando con lo stesso budget? I cento milioni di patrimonio forse con il monopoli. 
Comunque due anni di stipendio lordo di Vidal, Sanchez e Nainggolan sono circa 70 milioni buttati, sensi tra cartellino e stipendio altri 50 buttati praticamente tutto il budget di Maldini negli ultimi due anni e mezzo. Ci aggiungiamo 15 milioni regalati a conte di buon uscita? Kolarov?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi i nostri dirigenti ci hanno portato a vincere uno scudetto, una supercoppa italiana, a fare una finale di europa league e a vincere probabilmente un secondo scudetto? Perchè se vogliamo fare i pignoli, numeri alla mano, questo è. Sì, i nostri dirigenti sono poco capaci, altrimenti non perdevano a zero più di cento milioni di euro di patrimonio



si può sempre fare di meglio, ci mancherebbe. Ma lo ripeto, siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti dopo l'Atalanta per budget. Se vuoi vincere con 100 milioni di budget in meno rispetto all'inter e la metà rispetto alla Juve, allora non so che dire. 

Abbiamo il budget del Brighton ma vorreste in campo il Liverpool, la verità è questa. I dirigenti si valutano in base ai soldi che possono spendere, mi piacerebbe dare a Marotta 100 milioni in meno ANNUI e a Maldini 100 in più dal prossimo anno. con 100 milioni ANNUI prendiamo Vlahovic, Botman, Asensio, Anthony e ne avanziamo


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma facciamo finta the Maldini e Marotta stiano operando con lo stesso budget? I cento milioni di patrimonio forse con il monopoli.
> Comunque due anni di stipendio lordo di Vidal, Sanchez e Nainggolan sono circa 70 milioni buttati, sensi tra cartellino e stipendio altri 50 buttati praticamente tutto il budget di Maldini negli ultimi due anni e mezzo. Ci aggiungiamo 15 milioni regalati a conte di buon uscita? Kolarov?


E come mai hanno operato senza soldi? Li ho persi io a zero Donnarumma il turco e presto Kessie?


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si può sempre fare di meglio, ci mancherebbe. Ma lo ripeto, siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti dopo l'Atalanta per budget. Se vuoi vincere con 100 milioni di budget in meno rispetto all'inter e la metà rispetto alla Juve, allora non so che dire.
> 
> Abbiamo il budget del Brighton ma vorreste in campo il Liverpool, la verità è questa. I dirigenti si valutano in base ai soldi che possono spendere, mi piacerebbe dare a Marotta 100 milioni in meno ANNUI e a Maldini 100 in più dal prossimo anno. con 100 milioni ANNUI prendiamo Vlahovic, Botman, Asensio, Anthony e ne avanziamo


Rispondo anche a te uguale: se non perdevi a zero il turco Donnarumma e presto Kessie avevi anche tu un centinaio di milioni per agire sul mercato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Rispondo anche a te uguale: se non perdevi a zero il turco Donnarumma e presto Kessie avevi anche tu un centinaio di milioni per agire sul mercato.


ti do ragione soprattutto per KEssiè, Donnarumma e Romagnoli sono errori Mirabelliani con stipendi fuori dal mondo per il valore che abbattono il valore del cartellino. Ma comunque, come ho scritto, si può sempre fare meglio. Ma anche un 30 o 40 milioni sono noccioline rispetto ai budget di cui ti parlo, 100 milioni annui in più per l'Inter e 150 o più per la Jeventus sono oltre mezzo miliardo in 5 anni di normale pianificazione rosa. Ma di che stiamo parlando? DAi su, lo so che non vi piacciono i numeri, ma i giocatori si comprano e pagano con i soldi veri, non con quelli del monopoli


----------



## EmmePi (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Veramente, di cuore... Auguro ai cuginastri che segua le orme del 99% dei giocatori che lasciano l'Adopanta

L'1% è quel caprone di frank che comunque per circa 3 anni ha mangiato a sbafo a milanello...


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ti do ragione soprattutto per KEssiè, Donnarumma e Romagnoli sono errori Mirabelliani con stipendi fuori dal mondo per il valore che abbattono il valore del cartellino. Ma comunque, come ho scritto, si può sempre fare meglio. Ma anche un 30 o 40 milioni sono noccioline rispetto ai budget di cui ti parlo, 100 milioni annui in più per l'Inter e 150 o più per la Jeventus sono oltre mezzo miliardo in 5 anni di normale pianificazione rosa. Ma di che stiamo parlando? DAi su, lo so che non vi piacciono i numeri, ma i giocatori si comprano e pagano con i soldi veri, non con quelli del monopoli


Ma scherzi? Marotta non avrebbe perso nessuno dei tre, anche per via dei suoi rapporti con Raiola. Veramente credi che i nostri dirigenti siano meglio di Marotta? Dai...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi? Marotta non avrebbe perso nessuno dei tre, anche per via dei suoi rapporti con Raiola. Veramente credi che i nostri dirigenti siano meglio di Marotta? Dai...



quindi perchè ci sono 6-7 giocatori in scadenza nell'Inter? perchè non ha venduto Perisic per dire? (senza considerare Naingollang, Dalbert, Joao Mario ecc..tutta gente regalata)


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quindi perchè ci sono 6-7 giocatori in scadenza nell'Inter? perchè non ha venduto Perisic per dire?


Finora quanti ne ha persi a zero?


----------



## EmmePi (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E come mai hanno operato senza soldi? Li ho persi io a zero Donnarumma il turco e presto Kessie?


 E come mai i gobbi perderanno a 0 Dybala e il PSG perderà a 0 Mbappe (strapagato per averlo) eccetera eccetera.

Da un paio di anni oramai (e per i prossimi anni) sarà sempre così, almeno fino a quando i procuratori avranno carta bianca per fare ciò che vogliono ovvero intascarsi mazzette per portare a parametro 0 i loro assistiti.
Ci vorrebbe un taglio netto e severo ai procuratori con sanzioni di radiazioni a vita e multe astronomiche a chi pagherà mazzette.
Oppure la *soluzione migliore* è di togliere definitivamente il costo del cartellino ed ogni giocatore sarà sempre legato solo al suo contratto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Finora quanti ne ha persi a zero?


te li ho elencati, Naingollang, Joao Mario e Dalbert. Gente non solo regalata, ma di cui nemmeno riuscivano a farsi pagare ammortamenti cartellini. parli di calhanoglu perso a zero, ma CAlhanoglu all' Inter costa più che al Milan, visto che lo pagano 5+1. Siete veramente ossessionari con sto perdere a zero, davvero. Guarda che se apriamo la bancarella come Marotta, domani vendiamo Theo e LEao a 50 e passa milioni cada uno


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E come mai i gobbi perderanno a 0 Dybala e il PSG perderà a 0 Mbappe (strapagato per averlo) eccetera eccetera.
> 
> Da un paio di anni oramai (e per i prossimi anni) sarà sempre così, almeno fino a quando i procuratori avranno carta bianca per fare ciò che vogliono ovvero intascarsi mazzette per portare a parametro 0 i loro assistiti.
> Ci vorrebbe un taglio netto e severo ai procuratori con sanzioni di radiazioni a vita e multe astronomiche a chi pagherà mazzette.
> Oppure la *soluzione migliore* è di togliere definitivamente il costo del cartellino ed ogni giocatore sarà sempre legato solo al suo contratto.


Perchè loro se lo possono permettere. Tu hai pochi asset buoni e quei pochi che hai devi fare di tutto per farli fruttare


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> te li ho elencati, Naingollang, Joao Mario e Dalbert. Gente non solo regalata, ma di cui nemmeno riuscivano a farsi pagare ammortamenti cartellini. parli di calhanoglu perso a zero, ma CAlhanoglu all' Inter costa più che al Milan, visto che lo pagano 5+1. Siete veramente ossessionari con sto perdere a zero, davvero. Guarda che se apriamo la bancarella come Marotta, domani vendiamo Theo e LEao a 50 e passa milioni cada uno


Mi prendi in giro? Naingollang, Joao Mario e Dalbert? Altro che rescindere, fossi stato in Marotta avrei pagato per mandarli via.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Mi prendi in giro? Naingollang, Joao Mario e Dalbert? Altro che rescindere, fossi stato in Marotta vrei pagato per mandarli via.


quello che ha fatto. Pagare e minusvalenze. QUindi? Ora ne ha 7 in scadenza, vediamo quanti rinnovano e quanti vanno a zero


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> quello che ha fatto. Pagare e minusvalenze. QUindi? Ora ne ha 7 in scadenza, vediamo quanti rinnovano e quanti vanno a zero


E ha fatto benissimo, perchè ha liberato spazio salariale. Intanto ha già rinnovato Barella, Lautaro e quasi Brozovic. Perisic ovviamente andrà a scadenza, a 33 anni non ha senso rinnovargli il contratto. MA davvero vuoi mettere Marotta con i nostri incapaci? C'è da scompisciarsi dalle risate


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E ha fatto benissimo, perchè ha liberato spazio salariale. Intanto ha già rinnovato Barella, Lautaro e quasi Brozovic. Perisic ovviamente andrà a scadenza, a 33 anni non ha senso rinnovargli il contratto. MA davvero vuoi mettere Marotta con i nostri incapaci? C'è da scompisciarsi dalle risate



io non dico che Marotta sia incapace, sei tu che dici che la nostra dirigenza è incapace. I fatti dicono che solo l'Atalanta fa più punti in proporzione al budget. I fatti dicono che da due anni e mezzo siamo la squadra con più punti dopo l'Inter. COmunque discussione chiusa, se pensi che siano tutti incapaci non c'è proprio spazio per avere una conversazione


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Gennaio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma facciamo finta the Maldini e Marotta stiano operando con lo stesso budget? I cento milioni di patrimonio forse con il monopoli.
> Comunque due anni di stipendio lordo di Vidal, Sanchez e Nainggolan sono circa 70 milioni buttati, sensi tra cartellino e stipendio altri 50 buttati praticamente tutto il budget di Maldini negli ultimi due anni e mezzo. Ci aggiungiamo 15 milioni regalati a conte di buon uscita? Kolarov?



Però tendiamo sempre a scordare che l'Inter è campione in carica,e sono soldi. E probabilmente quest'anno faranno il bis.
Scordiamo che vincere lo scudetto porta molta più visibilità che arrivare 2° all'ultima giornata di campionato.
Scordiamo che più visibilità comporta anche l'aumento del numero degli sponsor.
I 70M "buttati" sono stati l'investimento per arrivare sul tetto d'Italia.

Perchè in fondo anche loro avevano 2 scelte : tentare l'allin per interrompere il dominio juve oppure vegetare (come fa l'ac Milan) .
Hanno scelto l'allin e sono riusciti a battere il banco.

Forse un giorno riusciremo anche noi a tornare sul tetto d'Italia/Europa
Quando avremo lo stadio e una nuova proprietà.
Nel 2027-2028.
Di certo non ci riusciremo con i Billy Ballo.


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io non dico che Marotta sia incapace, sei tu che dici che la nostra dirigenza è incapace. I fatti dicono che solo l'Atalanta fa più punti in proporzione al budget. I fatti dicono che da due anni e mezzo siamo la squadra con più punti dopo l'Inter. COmunque discussione chiusa, se pensi che siano tutti incapaci non c'è proprio spazio per avere una conversazione


Appunto, dopo l'Inter. Chi c'è all'Inter? Marotta. Assolutamente, i nostri dirigenti non sono capaci a fare il loro lavoro e fanno il paio con una proprietà assolutamente inadeguata al mondo del calcio.


----------



## Giofa (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capacitarmi dei commenti...ho capito una cosa da queste due operazioni di calciomercato delle rivali: eccetto la partita della propria squadra del cuore, in pochi guardano le altre partite. Buon per voi eh, a me il calcio appassiona e nel weekend in genere mi rilasso sul divano con partite spesso oscene, non é certo un vanto il mio sia chiaro, anzi! Però professarsi conoscitori di calcio e non sapere chi sia Gosens...continuo a leggere di paragoni con Perisic, un fuori rosa adattato che tentano da ANNI di cedere, e che sta giocando discretamente SOLO negli ultimi 3 mesi dopo tantissimi anni di Inter. Perisic giocava con ICARDI (!!!) ed era considerato da Spalletti (!), assieme all'ex capitano, un peso da cedere il prima possibile...poi é rimasto per ragioni che esulano dalla forza del giocatore, ma Perisic sta all'Inter esattamente come Suso stava al Milan . Basta chiedere ad un qualunque tifoso interista cosa ne pensa del cambio Perisic-Gosens...


Non ti seguo, o meglio è vero che Perisic è stato spesso un peso e un esubero per l'Inter (è stato anche ceduto in prestito) ma è innegabile che ultimamente sia una pedina valida dello scacchiere interista. Inoltre un certo Marcelo Brozovic ai tempi in cui era Epic Brozo volevano cacciarlo a pedate fuori dalla Pinetina, ora è un pilastro del centrocampo nerazzuro (in scadenza a giugno e sempre prossimo al rinnovo ma ad oggi tutto tace e nessuno o quasi ne parla).
Gosens scalda molto gli interisti, lo posso capire, però quanti weekend sono passati dall'ultima volta che hai visto Gosens? 
Aggiungo in fine che Gosens ha segnato 9 e 11 gol a Bergamo, molti/moltissimi in relazione al ruolo, però c'era un altro "quinto" che aveva segnato 8 gol, tal Andrea Conti.
Su Gosens sano avrei pochi dubbi, così qualche sospetto/speranza ce l'ho.


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Devi però per onestà intellettuale anche riconoscere che Perisic è un'ala offensiva che nell'inter di conte prima e di Inzaghi oggi si sta adattando a fare il quinto.
> 
> Questo permette all'inter di avere dalla metà campo in su e in area un uomo altamente qualitativo e offensivo.
> Uno che punta l'uomo e lo salta e che riempie l'area.
> ...


Ma sono d'accordo, il punto é che l'Inter ci perde tecnicamente un po' come perdi tecnicamente se passi da Suso a Salamella...


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Dai su. Sta giocando alla grande Perisic. Una forza della natura quest’anno. E le vedo anche io le partite come te peraltro


É la sua migliore stagione all'Inter dopo non so quanti anni. Ma anche un interista ti direbbe che Saele gioca alla grande...certo, ha la sua utilità, ma non sposta niente (al contrario di Gosens SANO)...


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Non ti seguo, o meglio è vero che Perisic è stato spesso un peso e un esubero per l'Inter (è stato anche ceduto in prestito) ma è innegabile che ultimamente sia una pedina valida dello scacchiere interista. Inoltre un certo Marcelo Brozovic ai tempi in cui era Epic Brozo volevano cacciarlo a pedate fuori dalla Pinetina, ora è un pilastro del centrocampo nerazzuro (in scadenza a giugno e sempre prossimo al rinnovo ma ad oggi tutto tace e nessuno o quasi ne parla).
> Gosens scalda molto gli interisti, lo posso capire, però quanti weekend sono passati dall'ultima volta che hai visto Gosens?
> Aggiungo in fine che Gosens ha segnato 9 e 11 gol a Bergamo, molti/moltissimi in relazione al ruolo, però c'era un altro "quinto" che aveva segnato 8 gol, tal Andrea Conti.
> Su Gosens sano avrei pochi dubbi, così qualche sospetto/speranza ce l'ho.


Io volevo solo marcare il fatto che dai commenti sembra che abbiano comprato un cesso, e che il suo attuale ruolo é già coperto da un grandissimo giocatore...quando é il miglior esterno sinistro del campionato da anni, mentre Ivano manco regalato se lo prendono


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Rispondo anche a te uguale: se non perdevi a zero il turco Donnarumma e presto Kessie avevi anche tu un centinaio di milioni per agire sul mercato.


Il turco quando lo avresti venduto te e soprattutto chi lo comprava ed a quanto? Donnarumma di cartellino vale zero dal rinnovo del 2017.
Forse kessie si poteva vendere attorno ai 30 due anni fa ma c'è anche la sfiga che i nostri hanno cominciato a fare bene proprio durante l'incertezza del covid e quest' anno sono in prossimità.scadenza. sono sicuro che Theo leao bennacer Ecc. Non andranno a scadenza.


----------



## Manue (26 Gennaio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Il turco quando lo avresti venduto te e soprattutto chi lo comprava ed a quanto? Donnarumma di cartellino vale zero dal rinnovo del 2017.
> Forse kessie si poteva vendere attorno ai 30 due anni fa ma c'è anche la sfiga che i nostri hanno cominciato a fare bene proprio durante l'incertezza del covid e quest' anno sono in prossimità.scadenza. sono sicuro che Theo leao bennacer Ecc. Non andranno a scadenza.


Ad onor del vero, senza Kessie, lo scorso anno in CL non ci andavi.


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Il turco quando lo avresti venduto te e soprattutto chi lo comprava ed a quanto? Donnarumma di cartellino vale zero dal rinnovo del 2017.
> Forse kessie si poteva vendere attorno ai 30 due anni fa ma c'è anche la sfiga che i nostri hanno cominciato a fare bene proprio durante l'incertezza del covid e quest' anno sono in prossimità.scadenza. sono sicuro che Theo leao bennacer Ecc. Non andranno a scadenza.


Non me ne frega niente delle giustificazioni, un dirigente bravo non perde tutto quel patrimonio a zero e basta. E adesso perderanno anche Kessie e Romagnoli. Dimmi in europa quante squadre hanno perso quattro titolari e un quasi titolare a zero.


----------



## Giofa (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io volevo solo marcare il fatto che dai commenti sembra che abbiano comprato un cesso, e che il suo attuale ruolo é già coperto da un grandissimo giocatore...quando é il miglior esterno sinistro del campionato da anni, mentre Ivano manco regalato se lo prendono


Su questo hai ragione ma si sa che il tifoso super ottimista vede male gli acquisti degli altri e ottimi i nostri.
Però esiste anche il super pessimista che ragiona esattamente al contrario


----------



## uolfetto (26 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perisic è giocatore da palla nei piedi e palla nello spazio, goosens è giocatore solo da palla nello spazio.
> 
> Tecnicamente l'inter ci perde tantissimo ma guadagna in forza fisica , corsa, fisicità .


Ma poi nell'immediato non cambia nulla perche Perisic c'è e Gosens può recuperare con tutta calma ed essere pronto per la prossima stagione. Per me è un gran colpo. Magati a tutti frega meno perché noi avremo bisogno del centravanti e sulla fascia invece siamo coperti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Non me ne frega niente delle giustificazioni, un dirigente bravo non perde tutto quel patrimonio a zero e basta. E adesso perderanno anche Kessie e Romagnoli. Dimmi in europa quante squadre hanno perso quattro titolari e un quasi titolare a zero.


dimmi in europa quante squadre in un lasso di tempo cosi breve hanno dovuto subire doppia vendita di proprietà, dal berlusca al cinesefake prestanome, e dal cinefake al curatore fallimentare elliott, per non parlare di quanti cambi di dirigenza, fassone/mirabelli, leo/maldini, maldini/boban, Maldini/massara. Le valutazioni si fanno sullo stesso banco di prova, non è che riporti solo quello che fa comodo a te, la storia la devi raccontare tutta.


----------



## mark (26 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non ne discuto. L ho scritto anche prima. Ma ogni occasione è buona per denigrare la nostra società. Solo l Atalanta fa più punti di noi in proporzione al budget quindi dire che non sanno comprare mi sembra falso intellettualmente. Al massimo prendiamocela con elliot che non sgancia una lira


Si si su questo sono assolutamente d'accordo con te, Maldini sta facendo il massimo con quello che ha a disposizione.


----------



## Cataldinho (26 Gennaio 2022)

Speriamo si riveli l'ennesimo miracolato di gasperini.
Non credo soffrirà la mancanza della "magia" bergamasca, all'inda come minimo gli faranno la messa a punto con un paio di gambe bioniche in adamantio.


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dimmi in europa quante squadre in un lasso di tempo cosi breve hanno dovuto subire doppia vendita di proprietà, dal berlusca al cinesefake prestanome, e dal cinefake al curatore fallimentare elliott, per non parlare di quanti cambi di dirigenza, fassone/mirabelli, leo/maldini, maldini/boban, Maldini/massara. Le valutazioni si fanno sullo stesso banco di prova, non è che riporti solo quello che fa comodo a te, la storia la devi raccontare tutta.


A maggior ragione li devi blindare, proprio perchè non sono contratti che non hai fatto tu e su cui hai meno controllo. Era la prima cosa da fare una volta prese le redini in mano. Non devi farli mai arrivare a un anno dalla scadenza


----------



## kYMERA (26 Gennaio 2022)

LupoTalos ha scritto:


> Boh sinceramente quando ho letto Vlahovic alla juve e Gosens all'inter ci sono rimasto. Soprattutto per i prezzi... il primo rifiuta mille mila milioni da squadre inglesi per andare nella peggior juve della storia, il secondo lo regalano...boh cmq i tifosi atalantini sono inferociti e non si capacitano di sta cessione. *O l'infortunio è peggio di quel che si pensava *oppure hanno calcolato che per sta stagione ormai era inutile e per la prossima lo avrebbero perso a 0 e allora hanno tirato su la prima offerta.... mah, staremo a vedere. Certo che juve e merdazzurri continuano a spendere e spandere senza un domani, e una è quotata in borsa e l'altra nella ca..a fino al collo....boh e ancora boh


Secondo me è questo. 
Intanto che io ricordi doveva rientrare a Novembre se non sbaglio. Siamo a fine gennaio.
Lo hanno venduto comunque per quasi 30 mln e il giocatore non solo non gioca da Settembre, ma ha subito un infortunio serio.
Chiaramente i rischi ci sono da entrambe le parti, ma penso che l'Atalanta sappia meglio di noi lo status delle cose. Poi buon per l'Inter se va bene


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione li devi blindare, proprio perchè non sono contratti che non hai fatto tu e su cui hai meno controllo. Era la prima cosa da fare una volta prese le redini in mano. Non devi farli mai arrivare a un anno dalla scadenza


ma donnarumma non è mai stato nostro, donnarumma è di proprietà di raiola, il turco cosa devi blindare che a quello manco la mamma lo vuole e se non fosse per eriksen che a momenti moriva in campo sarebbe finito in pensione anticipata in qualche campionato arabo, kessie è n'altra merdaccia "il presidente torna e sistema tutto"


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma donnarumma non è mai stato nostro, donnarumma è di proprietà di raiola, il turco cosa devi blindare che a quello manco la mamma lo vuole e se non fosse per eriksen che a momenti moriva in campo sarebbe finito in pensione anticipata in qualche campionato arabo, kessie è n'altra merdaccia "il presidente torna e sistema tutto"


Certo, è sempre colpa degli altri. Chissà come mai a Marotta queste cose non succedono. Mai mettere in discussione la società, mi raccomando, è come mettere in discussione il dogma della verginità della Madonna per i cattolici.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Certo, è sempre colpa degli altri. Chissà come mai a Marotta queste cose non succedono. Mai mettere in discussione la società, mi raccomando, è come mettere in discussione il dogma della verginità della Madonna per i cattolici.


ma pure sta storia di marotta, qua si va a mode, mo è marotta il re mida, prima cosa marotta fa l'amministratore delegato all'inter quindi andrebbe paragonato a gazidis, all'inter fino a prova contraria il DS è ausilio. Mettiamo moratta nella condizione di lavoro del milan e poi vediamo cosa combina, è troppo comodo fare il gradasso coi soldi degli sponsor finti dei cinesi. Ripeto giusto valutare i dirigenti, ma almeno usate lo stesso banco di prova


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure sta storia di marotta, qua si va a mode, mo è marotta il re mida, prima cosa marotta fa l'amministratore delegato all'inter quindi andrebbe paragonato a gazidis, all'inter fino a prova contraria il DS è ausilio. Mettiamo moratta nella condizione di lavoro del milan e poi vediamo cosa combina, è troppo comodo fare il gradasso coi soldi degli sponsor finti dei cinesi. Ripeto giusto valutare i dirigenti, ma almeno usate lo stesso banco di prova


Ma per cortesia, non paragoniamo Marotta con i nostri. I nostri zero esperienza e si vede


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma pure sta storia di marotta, qua si va a mode, mo è marotta il re mida, prima cosa marotta fa l'amministratore delegato all'inter quindi andrebbe paragonato a gazidis, all'inter fino a prova contraria il DS è ausilio. Mettiamo moratta nella condizione di lavoro del milan e poi vediamo cosa combina, è troppo comodo fare il gradasso coi soldi degli sponsor finti dei cinesi. Ripeto giusto valutare i dirigenti, ma almeno usate lo stesso banco di prova


Ricordo ancora quando Paratici era Dio in terra


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia, non paragoniamo Marotta con i nostri. I nostri zero esperienza e si vede


per fortuna che sono senza esperienza i nostri, perche se avessero avuto pure esperienza avremmo vinto la champion visto che in appena due anni di continuità di progetto, nonostante i due anni siano pure coincisi con la pandemia, sono riusciti ad accorciare il divario con società che o fatturano il doppio di noi come juve e inter o hanno progetti sportivi avviati da anni ormai come napoli e atalanta


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma donnarumma non è mai stato nostro, donnarumma è di proprietà di raiola, il turco cosa devi blindare che a quello manco la mamma lo vuole e se non fosse per eriksen che a momenti moriva in campo sarebbe finito in pensione anticipata in qualche campionato arabo, kessie è n'altra merdaccia "il presidente torna e sistema tutto"


E chi la detto che Donnarumma non era nostro?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E chi la detto che Donnarumma non era nostro?


i fatti, uno che finisce a fare il fesso in panchina al psg perche cosi fa comodo al burattinaio buttando al cesso la carriera secondo te era vendibile alle nostre condizioni?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo ancora quando Paratici era Dio in terra


 per fortuna che ci sei tu, pensavo di aver vissuto in qualche universo paralello  quando marotta si portava dietro in panchina del neri, comprava i krasic, gli elijero elia l'olandese funambolico e altri bidoni quello bravo sentendo i tifosi sedicenti esperti era paratici perche paratici ha portato vidal, pobba, paratici e agnelli volevano conte mentre marotta no, ecc ecc


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> i fatti, uno che finisce a fare il fesso in panchina al psg perche cosi fa comodo al burattinaio buttando al cesso la carriera secondo te era vendibile alle nostre condizioni?


Non alle nostre condizioni ma 20/30 mln riuscivi a recuperarli, per noi vita pura.


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> per fortuna che sono senza esperienza i nostri, perche se avessero avuto pure esperienza avremmo vinto la champion visto che in appena due anni di continuità di progetto, nonostante i due anni siano pure coincisi con la pandemia, sono riusciti ad accorciare il divario con società che o fatturano il doppio di noi come juve e inter o hanno progetti sportivi avviati da anni ormai come napoli e atalanta


Merito di ibra e Pioli, non certo della dirigenza, che soprattutto quest'anno ha concluso un mercato vergognoso.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Gennaio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> A me non sembra che il prezzo sia così eccezionale, ha 27 anni e dimostrato poco o nulla fuori dall'Atalanta a parte una partita all'Europeo, fermo da un anno, è un prezzo giusto per un giocatore che ti fa tutta la fascia e una media sopra l'ordinario per gol ed assist però all'interno del sistema Gasperini
> 
> A giugno dovranno vendere perché dovranno incassare liquidità, ottimo Marotta che acquista per tempo e approfitta delle occasioni, questo si


L’unico dubbio riguarda la condizione fisica post infortunio… perché questo in A sposta, ha lo stesso impatto a livello numero di Theo o che aveva HAKIMI (non sto parlando di qualità assolute, sto parlando di numeri… goal e assist)

Se è sano han fatto un upgrade molto importante a sinistra, se e rotto rischiano di aver buttato 25 milioni. Si vedrà. Per ora rosico.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non alle nostre condizioni ma 20/30 mln riuscivi a recuperarli, per noi vita pura.


questa è una tua ipotesi non supportata dai fatti, 20-30 mil non li potevamo mai prendere perche quel prezzo la è il prezzo della polpetta di raiola che guardacaso solo gli spendaccioni del psg è stato disposta a pagare, manco la juve che era interessata al giocatore poteva pagare tanto


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> per fortuna che ci sei tu, pensavo di aver vissuto in qualche universo paralello  quando marotta si portava dietro in panchina del neri, comprava i krasic, gli elijero elia l'olandese funambolico e altri bidoni quello bravo sentendo i tifosi sedicenti esperti era paratici perche paratici ha portato vidal, pobba, paratici e agnelli volevano conte mentre marotta no, ecc ecc


I dirigenti sono come gli allenatori.

Se c'è la luna giusta sono bravissimi, se c'è quella sbagliata diventano scemi

Ma in realtà sono sempre la stessa persona.

Detto questo, Marotta è sicuramente bravo ed esperto. E' un vecchio lupo di mare senza dubbio.

Ma non serve santificare oltre modo.

E' bravo, punto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Merito di ibra e Pioli, non certo della dirigenza, che soprattutto quest'anno ha concluso un mercato vergognoso.


si vabbe distorciamo la realtà  ibra e pioli, come se ibra e pioli si siano insediati da soli, non è stata la dirigenza a sceglierli, poi vabbe gia il fatto che non citi theo, tomori, calabria, kjear e tutto il resto della squadra che il suo l'ha fatto ed egregiamente lascia capire che sei in malafede


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I dirigenti sono come gli allenatori.
> 
> Se c'è la luna giusta sono bravissimi, se c'è quella sbagliata diventano scemi
> 
> ...


appunto, marotta è bravo, pero marotta fa l'ad, il ds all'inter è ausilio, qua sembra che l'organigramma dell'inter è fatto solo da un uomo:marotta, pure la preparazione atletica fa marotta


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> questa è una tua ipotesi non supportata dai fatti, 20-30 mil non li potevamo mai prendere perche quel prezzo la è il prezzo della polpetta di raiola che guardacaso solo gli spendaccioni del psg è stato disposta a pagare, manco la juve che era interessata al giocatore poteva pagare tanto


Ok,che ti devo dire visto che i miei argomenti non riesco a supportarli coi fatti preferisco lasciar perdere.

Abbiamo fatto un capolavoro con Donnarumma, così va meglio.


----------



## rossonerosud (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si vabbe distorciamo la realtà  ibra e pioli, come se ibra e pioli si siano insediati da soli, non è stata la dirigenza a sceglierli, poi vabbe gia il fatto che non citi theo, tomori, calabria, e tutto il resto della squadra che il suo l'ha fatto ed egregiamente lascia capire che sei in malafede


Calabria già c'era, Tomori e Theo a fronte dei disastri o delle mediocrità che si chiamano: Pellegri, Giroud, Billy Ballo, Florenzi, Bakayoko, Messias. Un mercato neanche scadente, proprio nullo. In un anno in cui devi fare la champions ci siamo tornati con una rosa allucinante.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ok,che ti devo dire visto che i miei argomenti non riesco a supportarli coi fatti preferisco lasciar perdere.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto un capolavoro con Donnarumma, così va meglio.


ma perche rispondente con sta ironia? la questione di donnarumma è risaputa, il giocatore non decideva niente e infatti è finito al psg in panchina rovinandosi di fatto la carriera, chi decideva il destino di dollar era raiola e raiola avrebbe fatto firmare a chi era disposto a dare la stecca a lui, manco la juve ha potuto dare quella stecca, quindi a chi lo vendi se non c'era nessuno disposto a pagare noi, pagare raiola e dare super stipendio al fesso?


----------



## ignaxio (26 Gennaio 2022)

Avessimo fatto noi questo acquisto partivano i santi qua


----------



## pazzomania (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> appunto, marotta è bravo, pero marotta fa l'ad, il ds all'inter è ausilio, qua sembra che l'organigramma dell'inter è fatto solo da un uomo:marotta, pure la preparazione atletica fa marotta


Proprio per questo difficilmente mi avrai mai visto scrivere robe *perentorie *sui dirigenti, sia in casa nostra che fuori.

Ad esempio, come faccio a scrivere Gazidis è un idiota?
Forse si, forse no, come dice il macellaio di Firenze "e io che caxxo ne so?"
Non so nemmeno cosa fa nella pratica.

Diverso vedere i giocatori andar via gratis, li mi inca.... ( senza criticare troppo Maldini, anche qui non so se è tutta colpa sua), perchè è una cosa evidentemente ridicola e anormale.


----------



## numero 3 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Operazione che mi puzza assai, non capisco perchè l'atalanta debba regalare così uno dei suoi uomini migliori.
> A meno che... non sappiano qualcosa sulle sue condizioni di salute che gli altri non sanno.




Girava voce che fra le altre cose fosse un NO Covid Vax, però se rimane in Italia probabilmente era un fake news


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma perche rispondente con sta ironia? la questione di donnarumma è risaputa, il giocatore non decideva niente e infatti è finito al psg in panchina rovinandosi di fatto la carriera, chi decideva il destino di dollar era raiola e raiola avrebbe fatto firmare a chi era disposto a dare la stecca a lui, manco la juve ha potuto dare quella stecca, quindi a chi lo vendi se non c'era nessuno disposto a pagare noi, pagare raiola e dare super stipendio al fesso?


C'è un tempo per tutto nella vita, se perdi quelmomento non recuperi più. Ma ne abbiamo parlato tanto. Troppo. Ognuno rimane sulle proprie posizioni, per te Donnarumma non era nostro, per me altro che se era nostro, e aggiungo una cosa quello che ci sta succedendo adesso con Kessie e compagnia e ancora colpa di Donnarumma. Anche se comunque è difficile da spiegare.

Comunque forse hai ragione tu e torto io, argomento chiuso.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io volevo solo marcare il fatto che dai commenti sembra che abbiano comprato un cesso, e che il suo attuale ruolo é già coperto da un grandissimo giocatore...quando é il miglior esterno sinistro del campionato da anni, mentre Ivano manco regalato se lo prendono


Il migliore esterno sinistro gioca già a Milano. E sappiamo non sia un semplice terzino.


----------



## Giofa (26 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Girava voce che fra le altre cose fosse un NO Covid Vax, però se rimane in Italia probabilmente era un fake news


Io avevo sentito fosse Hateboer non lui


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.



Bel giocatore, sarà loro utile perchè giocano con il 3-5-2...in una difesa a quattro è un giocatorino.


----------



## Solo (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> calciomercato.com: Gonens all'Inter in prestito oneroso più riscatto obbligatorio a 22 mln più bonus. Contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 3,5 milioni di euro. Domani sono previste le visite mediche.


Impazzisco. Si rinforzano sia loro sia i gobbi e noi stiamo a guardare. Porco cane.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> C'è un tempo per tutto nella vita, se perdi quelmomento non recuperi più. Ma ne abbiamo parlato tanto. Troppo. Ognuno rimane sulle proprie posizioni, per te Donnarumma non era nostro, per me altro che se era nostro, e aggiungo una cosa quello che ci sta succedendo adesso con Kessie e compagnia e ancora colpa di Donnarumma. Anche se comunque è difficile da spiegare.
> 
> Comunque forse hai ragione tu e torto io, argomento chiuso.



Diciamo le cose come stanno, uno degli effetti collaterali della pandemia stessa è vedere quanti giocatori importanti stiano facendo orecchie da mercante per rinnovare con il proprio club, basta pensare a Mbappè su tutti, ma in Italia a gente come Dybala, a Brozovic, passando per Kessie. 

O i club in questione abbassano i pantaloni ed accontentato il calciatore oppure lo perdono, semplicemente. 

Oppure hai la fortuna di avere calciatori che fanno scelte di vita e rinnovano, come è successo per Barella, come sta succedendo con Theo, semplicemente perchè non mettono l'aspetto economico davanti a tutto.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque Gosens in A sposta di brutto, se sano. Sono andato a vedere un attimo i numeri aggregati degli ultimi 3 anni e pensavo fossero alti, ma così fanno spavento.

72 presenze
21 goal
15 assist

Noi faremmo la firma nel prendere un ala offensiva o un trequartista con questi numeri. Lui gioca terzino (ok, di spinta).

L’unico dubbio è se è sano, o se è in decrescita. Perché se torna quello di questi numeri qua l’Inter fa un salto allucinante a sinistra rispetto agli attuali (che non arrivano a un terzo di goal e assist).

Niente da dire, bel colpo (se sano) che in A fa la differenza eccome.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque Gosens in A sposta di brutto, se sano. Sono andato a vedere un attimo i numeri aggregati degli ultimi 3 anni e pensavo fossero alti, ma così fanno spavento.
> 
> 72 presenze
> 21 goal
> ...



Non è un terzino, è un centrocampista, diciamo le cose come stanno. Anche Andrea Conti (pure lui aveva numeri spaventosi) veniva chiamato erroneamente terzino, sono esterni di centrocampo. 

Poi il gioco di Gasperini lo si conosce fin dai tempi di Genova, i quinti di centrocampo nel suo credo chiudono tante azioni sul secondo palo, si inseriscono tanto. Potrei snocciolarti tanti nomi di esterni di centrocampo di Gasperini che hanno messo in piedi numeri importanti, se hanno le caratteristiche giuste, vengono valorizzati sotto questo aspetto. 

Fatta la precisazione e la premessa, Gosens va a giocare in una squadra dove non farà il terzino ma l'esterno di centrocampo, ed è una scelta assolutamente logica e perfetta per tutte le componenti. Poi secondo me il gioco di Inzaghi e dell'Inter non è quello dell'Atalanta, non mi aspetto gli stessi numeri del tedesco, ma sicuramente farà bene perchè ripeto verrà messo in un contesto a lui congeniale. 

Marotta le squadre di calcio le sa allestire.


----------



## ILMAGO (26 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è un terzino, è un centrocampista, diciamo le cose come stanno. Anche Andrea Conti (pure lui aveva numeri spaventosi) veniva chiamato erroneamente terzino, sono esterni di centrocampo.
> 
> Poi il gioco di Gasperini lo si conosce fin dai tempi di Genova, i quinti di centrocampo nel suo credo chiudono tante azioni sul secondo palo, si inseriscono tanto. Potrei snocciolarti tanti nomi di esterni di centrocampo di Gasperini che hanno messo in piedi numeri importanti, se hanno le caratteristiche giuste, vengono valorizzati sotto questo aspetto.
> 
> ...


Ma certamente avrà inciso il gioco particolare e tutto… ma anche da centrocampista son numeri sovra umani.

Sono numeri di goal e assist a parità di partite giocate in A nelle ultime 3 stagioni superiori a quelli di Leao, per fare un nome che da noi è decisivo (e per non fare confronti impietosi con brahim salemakers sulla nostra trequarti). Poi ovvio leao è più giovane e in crescita mentre gosens e In fase calante e il picco lo ha già toccato probabilmente. 

Era Solo per dare il giusto peso alle cose. Gosens in A, nel 3-5-2 se sano sposta gli equilibri.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma certamente avrà inciso il gioco particolare e tutto… ma anche da centrocampista son numeri sovra umani.
> 
> Sono numeri di goal e assist a parità di partite giocate in A nelle ultime 3 stagioni superiori a quelli di Leao, per fare un nome che da noi è decisivo (e per non fare confronti impietosi con brahim salemakers sulla nostra trequarti). Poi ovvio leao è più giovane e in crescita mentre gosens e In fase calante e il picco lo ha già toccato probabilmente.
> 
> Era Solo per dare il giusto peso alle cose. Gosens in A, nel 3-5-2 se sano sposta gli equilibri.



Sicuramente hanno preso uno dei migliori esterni (cosi, giusto per restare tatticamente vaghi) del campionato.


----------



## Tsitsipas (26 Gennaio 2022)

Un animale. Affidabilità tedesca, gol, polmoni, età perfetta. E soprattutto fame, perché è uno che non ha mai alzato una coppa. Forza Robin


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Certo, è sempre colpa degli altri. Chissà come mai a Marotta queste cose non succedono. Mai mettere in discussione la società, mi raccomando, è come mettere in discussione il dogma della verginità della Madonna per i cattolici.


marotta ha venduto icardi.

icardi..................... un cesso fuorirosa a 50M.

lasciamo perdere. mi viene male a pensarci. 
se uno pensa una cosa non lo smuovi, è inutile...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ricordo ancora quando Paratici era Dio in terra


per gli juventini forse... un ebete che ha preso cr7 solo per loro poteva esser furbo.


----------



## folletto (26 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Era Solo per dare il giusto peso alle cose. Gosens in A, nel 3-5-2 se sano sposta gli equilibri.


Sicuro e non solo in serie A probabilmente. Se fisicamente è a posto i prescritti hanno fatto un gran colpo.
PS sarei curioso anche di vedere come se la caverebbe Theo in un 352


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> C'è un tempo per tutto nella vita, se perdi quelmomento non recuperi più. Ma ne abbiamo parlato tanto. Troppo. Ognuno rimane sulle proprie posizioni, per te Donnarumma non era nostro, per me altro che se era nostro, e aggiungo una cosa quello che ci sta succedendo adesso con Kessie e compagnia e ancora colpa di Donnarumma. Anche se comunque è difficile da spiegare.
> 
> Comunque forse hai ragione tu e torto io, argomento chiuso.


quelli di donnarumma incedibile sono gli stessi che prendevano in giro commisso dicendo che coi suoi metodi vlahovic sarebbe andato via a zero e avrebbe fatto schifo nei rimanenti mesi alla fiore.
è inutile.


----------



## sampapot (26 Gennaio 2022)

azz...da questo mercato di gennaio ripartiamo con un gap maggiore rispetto alle storiche pretendenti...dovremo farcene una ragione


----------



## davoreb (26 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quelli di donnarumma incedibile sono gli stessi che prendevano in giro commisso dicendo che coi suoi metodi vlahovic sarebbe andato via a zero e avrebbe fatto schifo nei rimanenti mesi alla fiore.
> è inutile.


Vlahovic andava avanti un anno e mezzo a prendere 700k all'anno.

Donnarumma un anno e mezzo a prendere 7 milioni..... Sottile differenza.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quelli di donnarumma incedibile sono gli stessi che prendevano in giro commisso dicendo che coi suoi metodi vlahovic sarebbe andato via a zero e avrebbe fatto schifo nei rimanenti mesi alla fiore.
> è inutile.


Si gli stessi. E inutile dilungarsi quando il modo di intendere le cose è così diverso. Meglio lasciar stare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Gennaio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vlahovic andava avanti un anno e mezzo a prendere 700k all'anno.
> 
> Donnarumma un anno e mezzo a prendere 7 milioni..... Sottile differenza.


no. perchè gli avrebbe rovinato la carriera a donnarumma. non avrebbe più trovato una squadra disposta a farli un contrattone.
e kessie non prende 7 ma 2 e rotti. turca idem. 
comunque chiudo l'ho già detta la mia troppe volte.
c'è l'evidenza ma non basta allora pace.
forza milan.


----------



## Giofa (27 Gennaio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Un animale. Affidabilità tedesca, gol, polmoni, età perfetta. E soprattutto fame, perché è uno che non ha mai alzato una coppa. Forza Robin


Sai che sui polmoni non saprei. Ricordo che all'europeo uscì una notizia che Müller non si capacitava di come Gosens scoppiasse sempre al 60°. Me la ricordo perché mi stupí molto. Comunque in questo acquisto non vedo vie di mezzo: o avete fatto un colpaccio o un flop clamoroso (per via dell'infortunio)


----------

